# Steel entry door weatherstripping - where to find?



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I have a steel entry door, with steel jamb, between the garage and kitchen. The weatherstripping is worn out and I want to replace it. However, I can't find a manufacturer's name on the door or jamb, and I can't get the old weatherstripping out without completely destroying it. 

I've searched and haven't come up with anything promising. Any suggestions where to start? The weatherstripping is an extruded elastomer/rubber material, with a "bulb" shape. It seems to be glued/adhered to the steel jamb, but it's hard to tell without taking it apart. 

Therma-Tru and Hanson's website provided no usable information.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Lowes stores carry a pretty large selection on door weather stripping.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

MEL said:


> Lowes stores carry a pretty large selection on door weather stripping.


If it is the magnetic style of stripping I have seen it in most of the big box stores. The stripping is just friction fit in a grove in the jamb in most cases.

I am not sure about the compression style but that is where I would look.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

I would try contacting a local commercial building maintenance company to see if they could help you out. Most times they hace a maintenance person who has come across that very situation.ne_eye:


----------



## mattl (Aug 6, 2005)

Home Depot and Lowe's has it. It's on the end display usually near the doors.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I've learned that I have a Therma Tru 90 minute fire door with one-piece steel frame. I looked up the number on the i.d. tag but it didn't come up on Therma Tru's website. I will call them tomorrow. 

The real stumbling block is that the weatherstripping I have fits into a 7/16" kerf, and the kerf is parallel with the door plane, or perpendicular to the jamb. This is 90 degrees from all other kerf weatherstripping I have seen in HD/Lowe's, which is parallel with the jamb and perpendicular to the door plane. Nothing at HD/Lowe's comes close to what I have. 

So the kerf orientation, and the kerf size are my two issues. I'll find out when I call Therma Tru if this is a discontinued design. Hopefully they can steer me to replacement weatherstrip.


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

Sometimes the door hinge will tell who the manufacture is.


----------

